# dual battery on a TJ



## cj5 (Apr 26, 2005)

Has anyone installed one of the after market dual battery trays in a 2001 TJ with AC?

I know you need to move an AC line and I want to use one of the side by side trays
but not use Optimas and start by just running two new batteries that are the same
in parallel and eventually moving up to an isolator system. All of the battery trays
want you to use the Optima batterys but I don't want to spend $400+ for new batteries.

Paul 
2001 TJ - 6'6" Western Unimount


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 2000 TJ I question a duel battery tray with AC It would require a custom AC line fabrication.
IE I got a PSA power steering pump kit and the directions said I had to "Move the windshield wash tank.
Have you looked under the hood? the only place to move the tank was OUT. So I sold the power steering pump. I use 2 Optima batteries stacked up on the stock tray.


----------



## cj5 (Apr 26, 2005)

I was thinking of the Kilby battery tray:

http://www.4wd.com/productdetails.aspx?partID=13874

So you must have the Smittybuilt tray or one similar to it. Are you running red or yellow
Optimas? How long will an Optima last? More than the 4 years a normal battery lasts?

Paul


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I've got a yellow top that's going on 7 years with no signs of dieing anytime soon.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice, with AC lines SO why cant you put a regular batteries in instead of the Optimas?

just measure the Optima and get same size batteries.


----------



## cj5 (Apr 26, 2005)

theplowmeister;672381 said:


> Nice, with AC lines SO why cant you put a regular batteries in instead of the Optimas?
> 
> just measure the Optima and get same size batteries.


That is exactly what I was thinking of doing. I'm sure they are trying to get folks to
buy Optimas from them with the kit.


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

theplowmeister;672063 said:


> I got a PSA power steering pump kit and the directions said.....


(Please pardon me for this slight topic detour)

What is a PSA power steering pump kit? 
Do you happen to know who might be a distributor of/for them?

Thanks!
J-Quad


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

*SORRY it's PSC* they make "High quality" off road upgrades and custom equipment.
I was diapointed with them, when I spoke with them before ordering the power stearing pump thay said nothing about having to remove the windshield washer resavoir. Now 3 years later the pump is leaking fluid and the output bearing has substantal play in it, I am replacing it with a NAPA re-built pump.
http://www.pscmotorsports.com/


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

theplowmeister;674559 said:


> *SORRY it's PSC* they make "High quality" off road upgrades and custom equipment.
> I was diapointed with them, when I spoke with them before ordering the power stearing pump thay said nothing about having to remove the windshield washer resavoir. Now 3 years later the pump is leaking fluid and the output bearing has substantal play in it, I am replacing it with a NAPA re-built pump.
> http://www.pscmotorsports.com/


Thanks!!! 

J-Quad


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I would suggest trying a single Optima battery with a high output alternator. My current vehicle is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

To get the similar sized lead/acid battery as an Optima you will give up a fair amount of amperage. Personally I run my dual batteries in the rear


----------



## computeruser (Dec 4, 2004)

There are dual battery trays that allow you to mount two Optima or Odessy batteries without cutting the A/C lines...seems like the best plan if you need extra battery capacity...


----------



## larry newman (Oct 13, 2007)

*What's the problem?*

Having just bought my third Jeep - this one a '06, a fast scan under the hood [ it's still at the dealer's waiting equipment swap coordination] shows an identical battery platform on the driver's side, empty and waiting for a second battery...tray and wires....etc


----------



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

to be honest as long as you have a perfectly working electical system extra batteries are not necessary. Go to an interstate dealer and speak to a person there about the optimas. 9 times out of 10 the average person does not need them. They are over-rated and over priced. On my TJ i have a 4 yr old battery and the stock 100k + alternator it barely drops voltage. If you feel the need for the dual set-up kilby is the way to go or just get a mean green high amp alternator. either way you will need to up the size of the cable from the Alt to the Batt.


----------



## larry newman (Oct 13, 2007)

Welll... now that I look at my '06 TJ again, the master cylinder booster takes up a lot of space on the driver's side platform....have to measure...


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

larry newman;698158 said:


> Welll... now that I look at my '06 TJ again, the master cylinder booster takes up a lot of space on the driver's side platform....have to measure...


It would be difficult to get a battery over there. that tray is for the antilock brake assembly in a left hand drive - or the actually battery tray in a right hand drive jeep.....

Now - that IS a great place for your on-board air compressor.... 

Not sure what the trouble is - I run a stock battery and alternator, and do small driveways where I am contstantly angling, lifting, downpressuring, etc the plow.... Occasionally the voltage drops - but it comes back up by the time I look down at the gauge....


----------



## larry newman (Oct 13, 2007)

tjthorson;698525 said:


> It would be difficult to get a battery over there. that tray is for the antilock brake assembly in a left hand drive - or the actually battery tray in a right hand drive jeep.....
> 
> Now - that IS a great place for your on-board air compressor....
> 
> Not sure what the trouble is - I run a stock battery and alternator, and do small driveways where I am contstantly angling, lifting, downpressuring, etc the plow.... Occasionally the voltage drops - but it comes back up by the time I look down at the gauge....


 You are right---the need for 2 batteries is not there. I ran a back box [ 2nd pump] on my '89, and went to a 150 amp. alternator...the voltage dropped, then went back up.

The Optima and its ilk should be able to be mounted in any position, like on its side under the master cylinder, no?

Actually I have an ARB compressor wich might fit just neato there...


----------

